# Glass Beaded Aluminum El Grande



## Stevej72 (Apr 11, 2008)

Here is a picture that I took using Gerry's tutorial. It is an aluminum El Grande that has been glass beaded. No other finish on it. The picture shows the light tent I used with three 6500K bulbs. I used the 18% grey card to get an exposure of 1/40 at f8.  And, I used my expodisc to set the white balance.  I tried the auto and a couple of the flourescent preset white balance settings, but they didn't work.

I plan to get the plexiglass and 5500K CFL bulbs that Gerry recommends.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks to my like the lights you have work.  I wouldn't spend the money on different ones.


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks, Gerry, my wife already think I spend too much money.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 17, 2008)

That's good work Steve ! Looks to me like you've nailed it . I too read Gerrys tutorial . I really needed to !! Thanks Gerry ! No , Thank You Very Much !! I will read it again and again , until I get it right .  [8D]


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 17, 2008)

And nice pen too , Steve !![8D]


----------



## redfishsc (Apr 17, 2008)

Very sleek and elegant pen. I bet it's awesome to write with.


----------

